# Meetings > Workshops >  Μπορούμε να έχουμε..Linux Workshop+services-Κυρ 10 Δεκ@11:00

## EOS

Απο συζήτηση σε ένα άλλο post του Vmanolis, φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για ένα Workshop για Linux.

Προτεινόμενη θεματολογία:

- Στήσιμο Linux server π.χ. Ubuntu

και πάνω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα στήσιμο υπηρεσιών (και απλής μορφής παραμετροποίηση):
+ Asterisk
+ MRTG
+ Cacti
+ Squid
+ apache
+ mysql
+ php (απαραίτητο νομίζω για το mrtg)
+ ftp (proftpd,vsftpd) 
+ DHCP
+ DNS

+ οτι άλλο θεωρείτε σημαντικό (δηλώστε παρακάτω)


Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούμε να φέρουμε και (όσοι διαθέτουν) μηχανήματα για να τα στήσουμε. Στο παρελθόν έχω διαβασει (δυστυχώς δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει) κάποιες ανάλογες κινήσεις



Δηλώστε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε και θα κάνω λίστα με τον αριθμό ενδιαφερομένων.

==============================================
EOS (4)
Slapper (1)
Dti (1)
koum6984 (2)
wireless.surfer (1)
johns (1)
anman (1)
socrates (1)
simfun (2)
vmanolis (1)
liousis (1) ??
DiMiTRiS^^^ (1)
ggeorgee (1)
sw1hez (1)
erasmospunk (1)
Jim (1)
ianeira (1)
geosia (1)
korkakak (1) +1?
DrLO 
yorgos 
commando
bedazzled
kontak
Antonatos
Montechristos
nektariosko
vor
GOLDEN DRAGON
bosss
katsaros_m
stoympio
zeal (2)
noisyjohn 
priestjim
=============
Σύνολο προς το παρόν: *41!*


Εισηγητές:
===========
Koki
m0bius


Βοηθοί εισηγητών:
==================
trendy
cirrus





Άντε μήπως φτιάξουμε και κανένα service!!!

----------


## commando

ενα μονο?

----------


## slapper

Πρόσθεσε και κάποια κλασικά service
apache, mysql, php
ftp (proftpd,vsftpd)

Kαθώς και εγώ τελευταία έχω ξεκινήσει το linux θα πρότεινα το 
workshop να γίνει πάνω σε debian-ubuntu Πιστεύω είναι κάλο
για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος με άπειρο υλικό (tutorial, how to) στο Internet

----------


## dti

> Δηλώστε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε και θα κάνω λίστα με τον αριθμό ενδιαφερομένων για να δούμε αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Εγώ έχω ήδη άλλα 2 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται.


+1

Καλό είναι ΠΡΙΝ γίνει το εν λόγω workshop να στηθεί ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι στο Σύλλογο, όπου με απλή πρόσβαση μέσω του δικτύου να μπορεί να δει κάποιος το configuration και στο workshop να εξηγηθούν λεπτομέρειες, να λυθούν απορίες και να γίνει βέβαια και η σχετική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## koum6984

+1

----------


## slapper

ξέχασα +1  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Αν θέλετε σε 2-3 βδομάδες, βρείτε μια μέρα, και να το ξέρω κι εγώ και όποιος άλλος προσφερθεί για να πει δυο λόγια εγκαίρως, ώστε να προετοιμάσουμε υλικό.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα να παρακολουθήσω ένα τέτοιο fest και θα ήμουν υπόχρεος σε όποιον - όποια  ::  το προχωρήσει.

Είμαι σε μία έντονη προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης από τα windows εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες περίπου και οποιαδήποτε εξωτερική βοήθεια είναι κάτι περισσότερο από απλώς επιθυμητή.

Γλιτώστε έναν συνάνθρωπό σας από τον βούρκο των windows!  ::  

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικώς και μακάρι τα linux fests να ήταν σε πιο συχνή βάση στις δραστηριότητές μας.

----------


## johns

eviawind +1

----------


## EOS

> Πρόσθεσε και κάποια κλασικά service
> apache, mysql, php
> ftp (proftpd,vsftpd)


Προστέθηκαν




> ...θα πρότεινα το workshop να γίνει πάνω σε debian-ubuntu Πιστεύω είναι κάλο για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος με άπειρο υλικό (tutorial, how to) στο Internet


Εγώ συμφωνώ - αυτό έχω προτείνει






> Καλό είναι ΠΡΙΝ γίνει το εν λόγω workshop να στηθεί ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι στο Σύλλογο, όπου με απλή πρόσβαση μέσω του δικτύου να μπορεί να δει κάποιος το configuration και στο workshop να εξηγηθούν λεπτομέρειες, να λυθούν απορίες και να γίνει βέβαια και η σχετική εγκατάσταση.


Σωστό++



Τέλος, παρατηρώντας το βίντεο από το τελευταίο workshop Asterisk (το οποίο workshop ήταν πάρα πολύ καλο ), έχω να προτείνω ότι θα πρέπει να βρούμε ένα λογισμικό το οποίο κάνει grab την οθόνη του Η/Υ του εισηγητή και να γράφει και την φωνή του και να αποφύγουμε να τραβάμε με την κάμερα πάνω στο πανί προβολής - επίσης το μικρόφωνο θα πρέπει να είναι κάπου κοντά στον εισηγητή (για να αποφύγουμε να ακούμε και όλες τις περιφερειακές συζητήσεις ...  ::  που πολλές φορές δεν έχουν και σχέση με το event).... Και δυσκολεύουν μετά να καταλάβεις τι λέει ο ποιητής Spirosco & Enaon... (τα σχόλια πάντα με καλή διάθεση!  ::  το workshop ήταν πολύ καλό - για αυτό πρέπει να ξαναγίνει..)

----------


## koki

Καλά στέλνω στον Κατσαρό εάν είναι να περάσω να πάρω το κλειδί το πρωί, το πολύ πολύ από εκείνον, στο δρομο μου είναι.

----------


## katsaros_m

οπότε θα είμαι λίγο πιο νωρίς (π.χ. 10:30 ) όπως μου ζήτησες  ::

----------


## EOS

ο Κατσαρός θα σώσει την κατασταση...  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> οπότε θα είμαι λίγο πιο νωρίς (π.χ. 10:30 ) όπως μου ζήτησες


κάντο 10  ::

----------


## Olympic

Παιδιά μιάς και δέν έχω ξαναέρθει ......μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει......για το πώς και πότε????

----------


## Vigor

> Παιδιά μιάς και δέν έχω ξαναέρθει ......μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει......για το πώς και πότε????


*Σχεδιάγραμμα Γραφείων Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17734 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17734 Internet

----------


## EOS

> Παιδιά μιάς και δέν έχω ξαναέρθει ......μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει......για το πώς και πότε????


Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος 
(η Αμερικής περνά από το εμπορικό κέντρο "Αττικα" στο Σύνταγμα)

Αύριο Κυριακή 10 Δεκεμβρίου στις 11:00
αν θες να φέρεις pc, έλα πιο νωρίς

----------


## Olympic

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vmanolis

Δυστυχώς προέχουν οι οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις (βλέπε πιτσιρίκια) έναντι των όποιων χόμπυ (βλέπε ΑΜΔΑ).  ::  
Έτσι, ενώ έλεγα χτες μήπως ανέβαινα προς το workshop, τελικά είναι μάλλον ανέφικτο.  ::  
Τι να πω. Σε κάποια άλλη δραστηριότητα, ίσως βρεθώ και εγώ.  ::

----------


## angelos21

Παιδιά πολύ καλή η παρουσίαση !!!!!!

Το αρχείο με την παρουσίαση μπορύμε να το βρούμε πουθενά να το κατεβάσουμε?

----------


## slapper

Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση!!!
Μπράβο στα παιδία!!!

Τις παρουσιάσεις είπαν θα τις ανεβάσουν εδώ και σε pdf και σε Powerpoint  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Θέλω να διορθώσω κάποια λάθη και θα τις ανεβάσω. 

θα τα προσθέσω κι εδώ http://www.linux.awmn/doku.php?id=howto:linuxserver για να υπάρχουν!

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια και ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους τους συντελεστές της παρουσίασης!
Χαρήκαμε επίσης που είδαμε το Σωκράτη γερό και δυνατό να συμμετέχει ενεργά στις δραστηριότητες της παρέας μας.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Συγχαρητήρια 

Χαρήκαμε επίσης που είδαμε το Σωκράτη γερό και δυνατό να συμμετέχει ενεργά στις δραστηριότητες της παρέας μας άντε και σύντομα και σε ταράτσες.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## yorgos

Μπράβο στα παιδιά πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## commando

Ηταν ολοι παααρα πολυ καλοι(-καλη) και λυσανε πολλες αποριες....
(ps ελπιζω ο alasondro ηδη να εβαλε το cactid τωρα και να χωνεψε καλα!)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

το τραγιο μου πανω που αρχισε το καλο επρεπε να παω δουλια αλλα το προτο wireless multimedia αναρωμενο κοκο hobit ηταν μαζι μας αυτο αρκει  ::

----------


## socrates

> Συγχαρητήρια και ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους τους συντελεστές της παρουσίασης!
> Χαρήκαμε επίσης που είδαμε το Σωκράτη γερό και δυνατό να συμμετέχει ενεργά στις δραστηριότητες της παρέας μας.


Δεν γλυτώνετε εύκολα από μένα...

Μπράβο στα παιδιά για την αξιόλογη προσπάθεια τους. Εγώ είδα τουλάχιστον 10 workshops να προσπαθούν να χωρέσουν σε ένα. Εμένα με έπεισαν πάντως να πιάσω κάποια services και να τους αλλάξω τα φώτα οπότε θεωρώ ότι το workshop ήταν επιτυχημένο.  ::

----------


## EOS

όλοι ήταν πολυ καλοί - ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ - είδαμε απόο λίγο πολλά πραγματα και ο καθένας από εδώ και πέρα θα πιάσει αυτά που τον ενδιαφέρουν...

Γειά σου ρε Σωκράτη!!!  ::

----------


## stoympio

*πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό* αν και μπήκαν πολλές υπηρεσίες που πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να πιάναμε μια μια και να της δουλεύαμε περισσότερο 
έστω και έτσι δείχνει το τι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς με το λινυχ 
παιδιά σας ευχαριστούμε
*θέλουμε και άλλο* 
ακόμα κάνω συμπίεση μόλις τελειώσω θα το ρίξω στον ftp του m0bius και της koki και τον δικό μου ftp://10.29.86.244 
σήμερα γνώρισα και τον Σωκράτη να είναι καλά το παιδί

----------


## maznek

που ειναι τα pdf οεο ?
καλο το workshop μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια
κοκι τα pdf οεο 
αντε να φτιαξω το dns της βουλας

----------


## m0bius

πΤο δικό μου κομμάτι του Workshop (cacti, ftp, freeradius, webmin)

Επίσης μπορείτε να δείτε την παρουσίαση σε flash στο http://www.mobius.awmn/workshop.swf

O socrates μου ξέφυγε δεν τον είδα  ::  Σιδερένιος !!  ::

----------


## stoympio

τα video ειναι 3 cd και είναι έτοιμα 
μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε από τον ftp://10.29.79.2 mobius 
και απο τον ftp://10.29.86.244 stoympio

----------


## koki

My Slides

ΥΓ. Θα τα περάσω όλα στο linux wiki (www.linux.awmn) παρακαλώ και τους υπολοίπους (αλλά και όλον τον κόσμο) να κάνει το ίδιο!

----------


## alsafi

Και έλεγα τι είχα να κάνω την Κυριακή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

να βάλεις κάρβουνο  ::

----------


## sb-er

Μακάρι να ξαναγίνει Linux workshop!
 ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μακάρι να ξαναγίνει Linux workshop!


Ελπίζω να ακουστεί το αίτημα, λογικά.  ::

----------

